# Trades closed



## Inuym (21 Feb 2014)

I called in today to book the cfat after receiving the email to do so however the recruiter told me my trades were closed and wont open again until April so as far as I can tell combat engineer infantry and plumbing is closed and the forces.ca is wrong he said they have no way to filter it. Also guys the recruiter sounded Like he expected me to get mad at him obviously I didn't but it tells me people aren't giving these guys the respect they deserve so be nice and courteous


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

Inuym said:
			
		

> I called in today to book the cfat after receiving the email to do so however the recruiter told me my trades were closed and wont open again until April so as far as I can tell combat engineer infantry and plumbing is closed and the forces.ca is wrong he said they have no way to filter it.



So in the end are you still continuing with your application?



			
				Inuym said:
			
		

> Also guys the recruiter sounded Like he expected me to get mad at him obviously I didn't but it tells me people aren't giving these guys the respect they deserve so be nice and courteous



That could quite possibly be the reason. Could also be that he understood you would be disappointed. Some recruiters really care a lot about their applicants (not to say some don't care at all) and are truly disappointed when they have to give bad news.


----------



## Inuym (21 Feb 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> So in the end are you still.  continuing with your application?
> 
> That could quite possibly be the reason. Could also be that he understood you would be disappointed. Some recruiters really care a lot about their applicants (not to say some don't care at all) and are truly disappointed when they have to give bad news.



Yes goose I'm going to go through with it still ill be in school until April 27 ill call again April first get the ball rolling again I knew it was all to easy who actually books an appointment a week after applying ha ha


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

Inuym said:
			
		

> Yes goose I'm going to go through with it still ill be in school until April 27 ill call again April first get the ball rolling again I knew it was all to easy who actually books an appointment a week after applying ha ha



Have you considere booking the CFAT and starting the process? It can take several months, so who knows it may be the 27th before you are merit listed then you are ahead of the game  ...I booked my CFAT a week after applying...


----------



## seguin (21 Feb 2014)

I applied in december didy cfat in january and this tuesday os my medical , physical,  and interview,. With all these being in a short time of each other does this mean good news? Plz n thanx for your input


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

seguin said:
			
		

> I applied in december didy cfat in january and this tuesday os my medical , physical,  and interview,. With all these being in a short time of each other does this mean good news?  Please and thank you for your input



It means you are very lucky and had no bumps in the road. It does not necessarily mean good or bad for you as an applicant.


----------



## seguin (21 Feb 2014)

Thank you for the quick reply


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

You're welcome, good luck!


----------



## seguin (21 Feb 2014)

Good luck to you aswell, what province did u apply from, my recruiter told me infantry soldier, armoured soldier, and vehicle tech. Are hiring, I'm in ontario.


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

Thanks! I'm in Ontario like yourself. I'm in the process (waiting to do my medical/interview) for Comms Research, which is thankfully hiring as well.


----------



## seguin (21 Feb 2014)

Maybe one day we will meet in uniform if all goes well


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

seguin said:
			
		

> Maybe one day we will meet in uniform if all goes well



Here's hoping!  :fingerscrossed


----------



## seguin (21 Feb 2014)

Definitly! Since I was young I've wanted to tackle the obstacle course for fun


----------



## Inuym (21 Feb 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Have you considere booking the CFAT and starting the process? It can take several months, so who knows it may be the 27th before you are merit listed then you are ahead of the game  ...I booked my CFAT a week after applying...


 thats a good idea he made it sound like they wouldn't do it until April but no harm in asking I am in Edmonton


----------



## Inuym (21 Feb 2014)

seguin said:
			
		

> I applied in december didy cfat in january and this tuesday os my medical , physical,  and interview,. With all these being in a short time of each other does this mean good news? Plz n thanx for your input


 are you being pushy or what lol


----------



## seguin (21 Feb 2014)

Lol I hope not, just curious I've read a lot of forums saying the wait time was a while just curious if anyone also had bookings this fast


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

Inuym said:
			
		

> thats a good idea he made it sound like they wouldn't do it until April but no harm in asking I am in Edmonton



Never any harm in asking. It may be slower overall than others if the occupation is not hiring right now. Even if that is the case though you would still be ahead of the game if you started now.


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

seguin said:
			
		

> Lol I hope not, just curious I've read a lot of forums saying the wait time was a while just curious if anyone also had bookings this fast



Nah, the application process is just quicker for some than others based on what your particular CFRC is doing at the time of your application.


----------



## seguin (21 Feb 2014)

Do u think age would  play a factor? Younger recruit given more time to think n really decide...?


----------



## Goose15 (21 Feb 2014)

seguin said:
			
		

> Do u think age would  play a factor? Younger recruit given more time to think n really decide...?



No, your age would not be a factor in the speed of your application.


----------



## kratz (22 Feb 2014)

The thread has 3 people who are not in the CAF, advising each other.

I know the phrase, "blind leading the blind". 
based on this thread, the phrase is qualified.

Two months from now someone will quote these three,
Four months from now someone will quote this as old/outdated for their "special" question.


----------



## Goose15 (22 Feb 2014)

kratz said:
			
		

> The thread has 3 people who are not in the CAF, advising each other.
> 
> I know the phrase, "blind leading the blind".
> based on this thread, the phrase is qualified.
> ...



Feel free to correct any information. This is all information I have received from recruiters and/or have experienced myself.


----------



## seguin (22 Feb 2014)

Sorry just trying to find out information so I know what's going on all new to me


----------



## DAA (22 Feb 2014)

Inuym said:
			
		

> I called in today to book the cfat after receiving the email to do so however the recruiter told me my trades were closed and wont open again until April so as far as I can tell combat engineer infantry and plumbing is closed  and the forces.ca is wrong he said they have no way to filter it. Also guys the recruiter sounded Like he expected me to get mad at him obviously I didn't but it tells me people aren't giving these guys the respect they deserve so be nice and courteous



Fantastic advice!     :facepalm:

All three occupations (Cbt Engr, Infmn and PH Tech) are currently OPEN and have been since on or about 15 Nov 13.  The first two have selections in about 3 weeks, while PH Tech selections are one week from now!

So I just have to ask the next question, which is "Who do you think is the one, not receiving the courtesy and respect they deserve?"

Anyhow, good luck and if you wait until 1 Apr 14, then good luck in 2015!


----------



## Inuym (22 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Fantastic advice!     :facepalm:
> 
> All three occupations (Cbt Engr, Infmn and PH Tech) are currently OPEN and have been since on or about 15 Nov 13.  The first two have selections in about 3 weeks, while PH Tech selections are one week from now!
> 
> ...




Hmm well ill be calling again Monday to see if I can book my cfat and medical and such


----------



## DAA (22 Feb 2014)

Inuym said:
			
		

> Hmm well ill be calling again Monday to see if I can book my cfat and medical and such



Not sure how this booking thing works these days, but at least you can try and I would recommend you just keep on trying.


----------



## seguin (25 Feb 2014)

Wish me luck my interveiw is this morning following a medical , YAY!!


----------

